# Home Depot giant spider on sale for $150.



## Jottle

Nice. People love this item.


----------



## doto

Beware if you buy it.....it makes some kids smile.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

FedEx brought mine on Friday!


----------



## Tiffanylovehalloween

Anyone selling one of these by chance ?


----------



## Wickedwench

OOO I was wondering if anyone was selling one as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you live near the Canadian border and there's a Home Depot near there, Home Depot is still selling them there, in-store pick up only.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/home-accents-halloween-6-ft-gargantuan-spider-with-light-up-eyes-outdoor-halloween-decoration/1001057123


----------



## Wickedwench

Oh I wish!!! But that’s pretty pricey too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

With the exchange rate it's about $247USD, priced even below some of Spirit's animatronics. HomeDepot's new Pirate Ship this year retailed at $329USD. The thing about HomeDepot is that the prop when it was sold also included free shipping. This spider is a big box and heavy.

But yes, having bought it at 50% off when HD USA had it was a much better deal but I think chances of HD relisting it now here in the States is slim to none.


----------



## Wickedwench

Yes it's the shipping I was worried about. 250 free shipping i would still do it because I need it in my life! LOL But i missed out when it was half off. Would have bought it full price this year. but no they decided that the best prop they have isn't worth bringing back 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> With the exchange rate it's about $247USD, priced even below some of Spirit's animatronics. HomeDepot's new Pirate Ship this year retailed at $329USD. The thing about HomeDepot is that the prop when it was sold also included free shipping. This spider is a big box and heavy.
> 
> But yes, having bought it at 50% off when HD USA had it was a much better deal but I think chances of HD relisting it now here in the States is slim to none.


----------



## Restless Acres

I'm not convinced that that listing actually means you'll ever be able to find one, or that any stores actually have them. Sometimes those listings are just kind of like legacy listings because some store still shows one in inventory, even if it's not really there. I could be wrong.


----------

